# thinking about revamping



## cichlids rock (May 1, 2008)

hello i am thinking about possibly switching out my africans, ca , and sa cichlids to vics so my question is will rugy greens, flamebacks haplochromis " all red", flamebacks, ptyochromis salmon (hippo point), and christmas fulus get along? thinking about housing them in a 55 gallon so i was wondering what combination will work. any information will be greatly appreciated so thanks in advance


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
I would avoid keepin' together fishes with close body coloration as are H.sp"flameback",H.sp" all red Nawapassa" and H.sp"ruby green"  . Yu'll have to choose one of this species and associate it with Hippo point. In this case it could work.
xris


----------



## cichlids rock (May 1, 2008)

thank you for the information looks like ill have to pick ruby greens hippo points and fulus
now would a 55 gal accommodate breeding groups of each? and as far as subsrate and rocks go what would you recommend?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I won't keep the fulu with the 2 others, yu may try another fish without any red in the nuptial dress.55g would be fine for a male and 4 females of each.I would recommend fine sand and rocks piles in the 2 opposite corners of the tank with a planted aera in the middle to brake down the sight of the dominants.
xris


----------



## cichlids rock (May 1, 2008)

ok so you wouldnt keep the fulus with them so i really need to figure out what to do because i was really thinking about the fulus do you have any suggestions on what would go well with them. as far as plants go *** been ready java ferns and a few other live plants work well with them. i reaaly appreciate the quick responses and its great to be able to talk to others that share the hobby and thier knowledge. up until i came on this site i didnt know that you werent suppose to mix africans with sa and ca another reason for my thoughts on revamping. thanks once again for the information


----------



## cichlids rock (May 1, 2008)

i would go with either the fulus or the ruby greens with neochromis rufucaudalis,haplochromis sp. 44 "think skin", and possibly the crimson tide... let me know what you think would be a good mix or if i could possibly fit breeding groups of each in the 55 gallon if i have to drop one from the list id probably go with the crimson tide..or whatever you believe would be the best.

thanks again


----------



## cichlids rock (May 1, 2008)

sorry to bombard you but i was wondering what kind of plants you recommend i have only been using fake ones so id like to know if you could recommend plants that they wont be intrested in or wont be able to destroy. thanks in advance


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
Neochromis rufocaudalis or P.sp"crimson tide" is a good candidate to be housed with Hippo point and flameback or fulu. I won't keep the sp44 with anything else due to the habits to cross breed with any other vic. I use living plants such as Anubias bateri, A.nana (I link them on a small rock with fishing line) Cryptocorine usteriana(aponogetifolia) Microsoriums (on the top of the rock pile) These are hard leaves species so the fishes won't eat them so much.
xris


----------



## cichlids rock (May 1, 2008)

i was just trying to figure out what combo to use i liked the hippo points to but didnt think i could use them as well as the yellow bellied albert but didnt think they would work do to the coloration. thoght about kribs as well but saw in another discussion that its not wise to mix them with anything else. just trying to get a really brightly colored assortment in the tank. thanks once again


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi You may house 3 species maximum in your tank, By yellow bellied albert, do you refer to H.aenneocolor? Rock kribs may be housed with N.rufocaudlis but not with P.Hippo point salmon, with these two species you may keep P.crimson tide..
xris


----------



## cichlids rock (May 1, 2008)

thank you for your response its nice to talk to people who know what will work together.nce again thank you i really appreciate it


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been thinking for a while now that sometime I'd like to try a tank with either ruby greens or fulus and crimson tides. I think they would look so good together and glad to hear that they should make ok tankmates.


----------

